# Your favorite console



## Dumbledore (Jan 13, 2006)

Which console will you buy if you were given unlimited money?

I like to buy the PS3, supports blu ray , 16gb in just one dude


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 13, 2006)

Id go for the PS3 too...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 13, 2006)

If i had unlimited money then I would................ buy all the console manufacturing and game development  company and then sell the consoles and games myself, under one brand name. The consoles would be as different models under same brand.  he he...

If that was not possible then I would like to buy all the three next gen console, why limit to just any one console?

(Imagination is the limit so why limit our imagination.)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 13, 2006)

There is already a thread for topics for next gen consoles 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34063


----------

